# My 1st ever proper clean, feed back needed. Pic heavy.



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, if not then could an admin move to the correct place please?

As the title says this is my first time I have ever attempted to do a proper clean on my car, or any car in fact.

This is how I went about doing it:

Mixed some Star drops with water 3:1 an sprayed the wheels, arch linings and all around the lower half of the car.

Next I agitated the dirt on the wheels and arch linings, then rinsed. After which I cleaned the wheels with Simonz wheel Cleaner and again agitated with a brush and rinsed.

Next I got on with magi foaming the whole car inc wheels and arch linings, then left to dwell for 10 to 15 mins.

Once I was happy that the magi foam had been on long enough i then rinsed it all of and washed with turtle wax car shampoo using the 2BM and a MF mitt after which I rinsed again.

Out came the Megs Smooth Clay kit, I spent quite some time doing this as the car normally gets treated to a quick wash and wax and a rinse.

I was surprised that there is still a lot of dirt still on the car at this point, which the clay easily removed.

Next i repeated the Magi foam, and followed with the 2BM, but this time I put AG shampoo and conditioner in the bucket instead of TW shampoo. Which was followed by a rinse and dry using 2 MF towels.

Then the car was treated to an application PW White Diamond, applied by hand with MF pads and buffed off with MF cloths.

The final stage was ! coat of AB Project 32, which I found is a delight to use, I just spayed on a light mist and spread out with a MF cloth and the easy buffed of with a clean MF cloth.

Last but not least I dressed the tyres and took some pics (Well alot of pics as you can see below) using my compact camera with the flash turned off.

After this was done I realized that I forgot to apply a coat of Ag SRP, would this make any difference to the finish?

Comments please.









































































THe pic below is my favourite.








































































































































This last pic is of me dressing the tyres, this was taken by my 4 yr old son. I only asked him to go fetch me the camera, didnt even know he had taken it till I came to upload.










And here is one i took on my phone while out the other day. (Didn't have my camera with me, Sorry).










Thanks for looking, hope there weren't to many pics...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great man well done


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

nothing wrong with that mate , looks very nice, ag srp would have hid any minor swirls but you cant see any from the pics so i dont think it mattered mate

nice job


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work! Awesome valve caps too.

Only thing I could say is make sure to give the wheels and arches a rinse with your pw before going anywhere near them with chemicals or brushes - you'll be shocked at the amount of loose dirt this'll remove, reducing the chances of scratching anything and also making cleaning generally easier. It also helps to prevent any cleaner drying and staining - at the same time I've always found products to foam up better on a wet surface.

Also - give the tyres a scrub with stardrops. Dressing will last a lot longer! 

Great post.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Great work! Awesome valve caps too.
> 
> Only thing I could say is make sure to give the wheels and arches a rinse with your pw before going anywhere near them with chemicals or brushes - you'll be shocked at the amount of loose dirt this'll remove, reducing the chances of scratching anything and also making cleaning generally easier. It also helps to prevent any cleaner drying and staining - at the same time I've always found products to foam up better on a wet surface.
> 
> ...


Tyres all scrubbed with SD b4 hand mate, did pull some ****e off. 

Thanks for your advice will PW them 1st next time.

Any ideas on what to do plastics with as roof rail inserts are ****ted up and dull?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work fella some great reflection shots


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking pretty tidy there mate....


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Looking pretty tidy there mate....


Cheers mate, still got to put 2 more layers of project 32 on, so hopefully when I get these other 2 layers on during the week I should have a better shine, fingers crossed.


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

You wash your car wearing Lacoste shoes???


Haha just kidding very nice work!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done very tidy job you have done


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Legacy said:


> You wash your car wearing Lacoste shoes???
> 
> Haha just kidding very nice work!


That's nothing mate, you want see what I wear when doing the gardening, lol.

Nah, jokes aside, they are only Longsdale trainers, and thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Great work! Awesome valve caps too.
> 
> Great post.


eBay buy, couldn't resist, just hope the local kids don't take a shine to them....


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Good work especially for a first post. U'll be gettin the product bug soon. There goes all ur money


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

dazzyb said:


> Good work especially for a first post. U'll be gettin the product bug soon. There goes all ur money


Whoops, to late. lOl


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

good work mate looks nice and clean


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good now. Great job. Doesnt matter if you missed out SRP as white diamond does nearly the same job. i.e Fills swirls. Not much need for both tbh.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work - looks great!


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice job mate!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks good mate.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Well done mate looking very nice in silver!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

looks very nice good job mate:thumb:


----------



## awbimmer (Aug 4, 2012)

Great work.. hard to get a shine on silvers (ask me) but you've done a great job!


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great  I had a black C2 VTS, lovely little cars.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice job, what you got planned for your next one?

Also is that mow cop in the last pic? born and raised stoke area, moved away 8 years ago now but swear I recognize that thing!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

jebus said:


> Nice job, what you got planned for your next one?
> 
> Next one?
> 
> Also is that mow cop in the last pic? born and raised stoke area, moved away 8 years ago now but swear I recognize that thing!


Sure is mow cop castle, decided to take a drive up there last summer after giving the car a good clean, as I thought it would make a good back drop.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

minter! not many little french cars in this condition i must say!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good fella. Nice work


----------



## beed (Dec 11, 2012)

nice work


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Really nice job IMO .
Seals and plastics look good, an area often overlooked. 
( to non DW members lol )


----------

